# ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale***



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif *APTuning is proud to announce that all Volkswagen & Audi RacingBrake rotor 
applications are on sale through January 15th, 2005!* http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

RacingBrake has been busy expanding their VW & Audi line of brake rotors 
& have many new applications available. The much requested 12.3" rotor
has been finished & is in stock, as well as the 8.9" 5x100 rear rotor
for Mk3's. They also have nearly every rotor available in either
drilled & slotted or slotted only. 
Rotors are only sold in pairs. 
For applications & pricing, *click here* 
*This sale is only available through APTuning.*
Prices do not include freight.
*Sales inquiries:
717-272-0916
[email protected] * 



_Modified by APTuning at 11:44 AM 12-22-2004_


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (APTuning)*

Prices for front and rears for a 2002 S4?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (Nurendra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nurendra* »_Prices for front and rears for a 2002 S4?

They're not available yet.


----------



## Black n Tan (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (APTuning)*

price for a front 12.3 drilled, and slotted?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (XplodGTI)*

For applications & pricing, *click here*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (APTuning)*

*Bump for an updated price list that includes brake pad prices and brake rotor & brake pad combination prices.*


----------



## REMS18T (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (APTuning)*

Do you guys have a package for us that have 11.3's that want to go with the 12.3's w/ carriers and pads??




_Modified by REMS18T at 12:23 AM 12-23-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (REMS18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REMS18T* »_Do you guys have a package for us that have 11.3's that want to go with the 12.3's w/ carriers and pads??

Yes, RacingBrake reproduced the TT caliper carrier. I'll check on availability.


----------



## infantsam (Dec 16, 2003)

The carriers are due in mid January


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (infantsam)*

Here is a bump for some good rotors... I have had these since APT had the first sale on these! The black coating keeps them looking clean (not rusting)... I must say, make sure you get GOOD pads for these... I thought I was going with some good pads and to be honest, the pads suck!


----------



## 15DGR V6 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Here is a bump for some good rotors... I have had these since APT had the first sale on these! The black coating keeps them looking clean (not rusting)... I must say, make sure you get GOOD pads for these... I thought I was going with some good pads and to be honest, the pads suck!

The Hawk HPS & HP+ pads are also on sale. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GMonkey (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (APTuning)*

The link to the pricing sheet is not good
sheets too small to read


----------



## keycom (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (GMonkey)*

Just click on the printed area - it enlarged for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (APTuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *APTuning* »_*APTuning is proud to announce that all Volkswagen RacingBrake rotor 
applications are on sale through January 15th, 2005!*


*This sale has been extended another month!*
*Also, another application is now available:
Mk1/Mk2/Mk3---11.0" front rotor 4x100---List Price---Sale Price* 
9051-111--------------Slotted - FR-----------$193.58----$135.51


----------



## Project-GLI (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (APTuning)*

Do they have those in 2pc...........


----------



## boxer_22 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (Project-GLI)*

How much would shipping to Canada be?
Also, any deal on brake fluid?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (Project-GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Project-GLI* »_Do they have those in 2pc...........









They do have the 11" 4x100 in 2 piece. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (boxer_22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boxer_22* »_How much would shipping to Canada be?
Also, any deal on brake fluid?

What is the postal code & what would you be ordering?


----------



## boxer_22 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (APTuning)*

I would be looking at the Slotted 12.3"/10.1" with the HPS pads.
Looking to Winnipeg Manitoba, R3T 2G6


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (boxer_22)*

The 10.1" rear rotors aren't yet available. IM sent.


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (APTuning)*

the 11" 4x100 in 2 pc. had these and the 1pc in my hands and these are alot lighter..sweet.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (PITGUY)*

Are the 5x100 11" rotors for the mk4 tdi/2.0 two peice aswell?


----------



## Corrado79 (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (bongoRA3)*

How much for a set (front and rear) of 4x100 2-piece rotors for a G60 Corrado?


----------



## Project-GLI (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (Corrado79)*

They don't have the rears only the fronts........


----------



## citat3962 (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (Project-GLI)*

Plz can we get a price on the 2 piece unitis 10.1 4X100? 
for the fronts?


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (citat3962)*


_Quote, originally posted by *citat3962* »_Plz can we get a price on the 2 piece unitis 10.1 4X100? 
for the fronts?

The 2 piece 4X100 units are 11" 
they don't have 10.1" available in 2 piece


----------



## citat3962 (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (PITGUY)*

Thanks!


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (citat3962)*


_Quote, originally posted by *citat3962* »_Thanks!

you are welcome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (PITGUY)*

I have a 4 lug G60 with Porsche boxter front brakes, 12.3 rotor. Does the 12.3 rotor you guys have work with 4X100 ?
CC


----------



## xtnct (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (APTuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *APTuning* »_
Mk1/Mk2/Mk3---11.0" front rotor 4x100---List Price---Sale Price 
9051-111--------------Slotted - FR-----------$193.58----$135.51 

Can we get more information on the 2-piece rotors? I found nothing on apt site. 
Is that a floating design? 
Is the hat aluminum? 
Are replacement rotors readily available? how much?
How do these hold up in racing applications using race pads such as Hawk Blues and HT10's?
Are solid disks available (ie. non slotted and non drilled?)
I would be interested in trying these but they must stand up to track abuse (not interested in them for the looks) and replacement rotors must be readily availabe for a good price (my rotors usually do not last more than 5000 miles due to track usage)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (bongoRA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_Are the 5x100 11" rotors for the mk4 tdi/2.0 two peice aswell? 

No the only 2 piece are 4x100 11" (ex. corrado g-60)
2 piece 5x100 mk3 vr6 will be available shortly.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (Project-GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Project-GLI* »_They don't have the rears only the fronts........








 
Rears are available but not in 2 piece


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (CorradoCody)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoCody* »_I have a 4 lug G60 with Porsche boxter front brakes, 12.3 rotor. Does the 12.3 rotor you guys have work with 4X100 ?
CC

They are 5x100 but you could possibly have them re-drilled i would imagine


----------



## Project-GLI (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (xtnct)*

Here you go...









_Quote, originally posted by *xtnct* »_
Can we get more information on the 2-piece rotors? I found nothing on apt site. 
Is that a floating design? 
---Yes they are floating.
Is the hat aluminum? 
---Not only is it aluminum it is forged Aluminum.
Are replacement rotors readily available? how much?
---Yes they are available thru APT
How do these hold up in racing applications using race pads such as Hawk Blues and HT10's?
---These Rings are: Heat Treated
Alloyed Grey Iron (They put additives into the cast)
---These rotors will out last anything you are using now, no doubt about that.

Are solid disks available (ie. non slotted and non drilled?) 
---They don't have blanks
I would be interested in trying these but they must stand up to track abuse (not interested in them for the looks) and replacement rotors must be readily availabe for a good price (my rotors usually do not last more than 5000 miles due to track usage)
---Where do you track your car and what class are you in..?




_Modified by Project-GLI at 4:40 PM 2-10-2005_


----------



## xtnct (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (Project-GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Project-GLI* »_---Where do you track your car and what class are you in..?


Thanks for the info. Sent you PM about my track activities.


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (APTuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *APTuning* »_
2 piece 5x100 mk3 vr6 will be available shortly.


And these will work on the mk4 11"'s right.. ?


----------



## Project-GLI (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (bongoRA3)*

They should......I will ask them for you.....would be nice.........


----------



## Corrado79 (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (Project-GLI)*

Maybe this has been answered already, but I still can't find the price for the 2 piece 4x100 11" rotors. I want to buy, but I need to know the price first.


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (Corrado79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado79* »_Maybe this has been answered already, but I still can't find the price for the 2 piece 4x100 11" rotors. I want to buy, but I need to know the price first.

There's no pricing on them yet as far as i know Racing Brake just got them in


----------



## xtnct (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (APTuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *APTuning* »_*This sale has been extended another month!*
*Also, another application is now available:
Mk1/Mk2/Mk3---11.0" front rotor 4x100---List Price---Sale Price* 
9051-111--------------Slotted - FR-----------$193.58----$135.51 

PRICE: $135, no?


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (xtnct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtnct* »_
PRICE: $135, no?

not for the 2 pc


----------



## xtnct (Jan 29, 2001)

oh... then I want to know the price too then...


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (xtnct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtnct* »_oh... then I want to know the price too then...


for that you will have to call APT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[email protected]@k at your post count


----------



## Project-GLI (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (PITGUY)*

AP Tuning should be posting there prices today, just called and asked........I think I hope


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (bongoRA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_And these will work on the mk4 11"'s right.. ?








no MK3 only


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (APTuning)*

Still waiting for 337 rears.....


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (dcomiskey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcomiskey* »_Still waiting for 337 rears.....









Last time i cheked these are on the way i want them to for my gti


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: ***APTuning / RacingBrake Holiday Sale*** (PITGUY)*

I gave up waiting and ordered my brakes from ECS. No sense in waiting. I don't know why they wouldn't have them after a car has been out for 3 years.


----------



## xtnct (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: (Project-GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Project-GLI* »_AP Tuning should be posting there prices today, just called and asked........I think I hope









any news on price of the 11" 4x100 2-piece rotors?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: (xtnct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtnct* »_
any news on price of the 11" 4x100 2-piece rotors?

Finally got pricing on mk2/mk3 11" 4x100 2 piece. 
List Price =$515.64
APTuning Price=$399.95 
Specs are:
-2-piece full floating rotors
- Alloyed and heat treated slotted rotor rings w/ EDP coating
- Forged 6061-T6 EDP-coated center hats
- Grade 10.9 mechanically locking hardware


----------



## Project-GLI (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (APTuning)*

This just in....
Part# : 9080-311 (slotted-heat treated-alloyed)
10.1" rears
List: 289.04
APTuning Special: 208.83
This is how they look








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1864447
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Project-GLI at 3:42 PM 3-11-2005_


----------

